# Hello, new member here....



## Beardo (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey everyone. I just discovered this forum after I was linked to it by Yen Saw (thanks!)...I have always been fascinated with mantids, they are a personal favorite invertebrate of mine. I am a keeper of various tarantula and scorpion species, but I would like to get into keeping and breeding exotic mantid species. I'm looking forward to looking around the place and meeting some new people &amp; of cours elearning more about these awesome bugs.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 11, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Ian (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum...for the second time  Its a great forum...the best mantid resource on the net! Would like to compliment your forum as well...really informative, nice work


----------



## wuwu (Jul 11, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Beardo (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome! The Venom List does not belong to me persay, I am just an avid poster there and moderator, but all are welcome who have an interest in herps &amp; inverts!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey David! Glad to see you here. I will definately need your help when i acquired some S. Heros. Welcome on board to this forum.


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome


----------

